# a very STICKY situation



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

There's like 9 sticky topics in this section.

Would it be annoying if I moved all the 'famous' topics into their own section?
Leave it as is?

Help!?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

It would be about as annoying as a soft summer breeze wafting off the ocean and tickling my face with happiness...which is to say, not annoying at all.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

...tickling your what again?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

see, this is why I don't ask anybody anything.....I just make decisions.

evil grin,
J


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

sebastian said:


> It would be about as annoying as a soft summer breeze wafting off the ocean and tickling my face with happiness...which is to say, not annoying at all.


All set for the parade this weekend I see.


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

> see, this is why I don't ask anybody anything.....I just make decisions.


...Women with attitude rule......


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Revelation said:


> sebastian said:
> 
> 
> > It would be about as annoying as a soft summer breeze wafting off the ocean and tickling my face with happiness...which is to say, not annoying at all.
> ...












You got it, big guy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2005)

damit. the only straight man here was sc, and you made him go away.

sigh

(evil evil grin)
J


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

I am as straight as an arrow...just ask my girlfriend and gay lover. They will both agree.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

that picture made my gay.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice shiney helmet in the background of your picture Sebastian. Buffed to the root !! The root !

SC was the only straight guy ?

Why......splutter......you........splutter.........little................minx !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've never been so offended in my life. After all the hard work I've put in convincing you all that I'm not gay....er....I mean, bi-sexual. Dammit, I mean *straight*.

:evil:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Help!!! Someone put one of those ice-cream like sticks in Martin's mouth. He's having some kind of hissy fit and foaming at the mouth! :shock:

Quick, we need meds here!!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Pills, I need Pills !! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

person3 said:


> that picture made my gay.


That post made me spill fucking tea on the keyboard :lol:


----------

